# SWF drive shaft off from 100



## Max746 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a 2 head from swf that recently got some thread sucked into the back of the machine and got wound around the drive shaft. It halted the machine, so I went and cleaned out all the thread, which was a lot unfortunately. But ever since then it looks like the degrees on the wheel is around 97 and not 100. When I try and set it to 100, it gives me an error 100 message, or if I do a manual trim it will set back to 97. This has been producing a lot of thread breaks and needle breaks. Is there a sensor wheel somewhere that is out of whack? Thanks


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like you may have to do a "hook timing" Contact your vendor or go to their website to download instructions.


----------

